# Lead The Way!



## LesAshmore (Dec 22, 2013)

Absolutely Top Banana

Superb
:thumbup::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks!



Rsnic said:


> I also had to code to get it to work:
> HU_NBT> HMI > NAVI_TRIP_IMPORT from nicht_aktiv to aktiv. You'll end up with another option under navigation > enter destination


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

It may be my I-Step but there are a couple of options in there that doesn't do anything yet, but could be very useful, if it is what I think it is. NAVI_DEST_IMPORT and NAVI_MYPOI_IMPORT. And for iCars, EV_IMPORT. Anyone got any of these working?


----------



## vitchie (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi TokenMaster

When I use the program it keeps discarding longitude. Do you think it's because I am in the southern hemisphere?


----------



## ydchoe (Oct 28, 2014)

vitchie said:


> Hi TokenMaster
> 
> When I use the program it keeps discarding longitude. Do you think it's because I am in the southern hemisphere?


I am having same issue as you can see in the picture. It shows Lattitute and Longitute correctly in the picture, but then does not store it in Waypoint setting (note Longitute is 0.000000000). Even if I try to edit it here, it doesn't save it. This make the program useless for my purpose. Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## ydchoe (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok. I give up now. I guess this app is not being used anymore. This is too bad since I was looking forward to being able to pick and choose my own routes; choose more scenic routes on my next road trip, etc...


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi,

I've used the app in the past without any problems.

Having said that, however, I just got done checking it out. Indeed, longitude is zeroed out, BUT all is not lost.

Here's a simple work around:
Enter address and hit the RETURN key
The address will show up on the map with correct lattitude & longitude underneath the address
Save the address as a Favorite (the star icon in center) -- NOTE: when you do so, the longitude goes to zero; however, because you have the location displayed on the map with the data, you can correct this by typing in the correct longitude (*WATCH the sign*)
Click APPLY button; delete from itinerary
Locate Waypoints by finding your desired waypoints and double click on its location (you may have to increase the scale); a dialogue box appears over the pin
Save as Favorite 
Edit this new "favorite" (pencil icon in lower center) by naming it however, you choose and type in the displayed longitude
Click APPLY button & delete from itinerary/route
When done, make up your route from these saved locations/waypoints
Save the route and transfer to a Thumb (USB) drive to transfer to car
You can delete these saved Favorite locations if you'd like
I just tested it out and it seems to work fine, saving the correct routing & waypoint locations

I suspect what happened is that Google Maps was updated and TokenMaster has to adapt program, but this is a reasonable workaround and still beats other ways (like using Tyre)

Hope that helps!


----------



## ydchoe (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow. This is tedious (especially if i need to choose multiple different routes from A to B), but it does work. Hope the "fix" is simple and TokenMaster has time to work on it, but I will definitely take your workaround for now. I appreciate your respond on this. :thumbup:



Rsnic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've used the app in the past without any problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Google MAPS API's LatLng object have changed. I modified the code to support this and also added measure to hopefully support future changes on this object. Thanks for reporting the issue.

OP updated with the download link.


----------



## ydchoe (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the update, TokenMaster.

I just tried it, but having difficulties to get it working correctly. First of all, when I start the application, your splash screen stays in the middle of the screen and does not get disappeared (blocking the map area). Second of all, Add Itinerary does NOT put it to the Itinerary section, thus can NOT do anything more. Not sure what is going on. :dunno:

Can you double check the new version?



TokenMaster said:


> Google MAPS API's LatLng object have changed. I modified the code to support this and also added measure to hopefully support future changes on this object. Thanks for reporting the issue.
> 
> OP updated with the download link.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Of course, I have to make that stupid mistake. Sorry about that. OP updated with DL link, yet again.


----------



## ydchoe (Oct 28, 2014)

Excellent. This works perfectly now. I am already planning my weekend getaway with it. Thanks again. :thumbup:


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

TokenMaster,

Thanks; working great!!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

*BMW Lead The Way! V1.1.6*

*Update: 02/04/2015*
*BMW Lead The Way! V1.1.6*
Fix missing map details for countries with agreement with Google (map details are slightly outdated), i.e., Washington, D.C., Russia. Fuzzy data will remain fuzzy. Previous version will not show data at all.

You don't have to upgrade unless you live in those areas with missing map data.


----------



## Crackerman16 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello,

I'd first like to start out by saying thank you for creating this program as it looks like it'll prove to be extremely useful!! However, I'm having the problem in which the "Add Itinerary" button does not work under any circumstance. I'm running v1.1.6.18 on Windows 7. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated. Again, thank you!

David


----------



## ydchoe (Oct 28, 2014)

Hmm. I am also runnign v1.1.6.18 on Windows 7 and mine works just fine. When you click on the "Add Itinerary", nothing happens? Are you able to click it at least? Does the button change to "Remove Itinerary" once you click "Add" or does it stay as "Add Itinerary"?



Crackerman16 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd first like to start out by saying thank you for creating this program as it looks like it'll prove to be extremely useful!! However, I'm having the problem in which the "Add Itinerary" button does not work under any circumstance. I'm running v1.1.6.18 on Windows 7. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated. Again, thank you!
> 
> David


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Crackerman16 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd first like to start out by saying thank you for creating this program as it looks like it'll prove to be extremely useful!! However, I'm having the problem in which the "Add Itinerary" button does not work under any circumstance. I'm running v1.1.6.18 on Windows 7. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated. Again, thank you!
> 
> David


David,
I am using v1.1.5.14, running Windows 8.1. I also had a problem, but all I did was exit the program and then restart it. Assume that you are entering a location using the search box; having done that you get a colored pin that you click on to get the add itinerary dialog box -- is that correct?

After you click on the add itinerary button, does the "pin" change to green with a cartoon car on it and does the location show up in the upper left list?


----------



## Crackerman16 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Rsnic,

Thank you for your response. I've restarted the program multiple times and even tried running as administrator to no avail. 

When I type in the search box it brings up a list of pins on the map. If I click on one of the pins it displays the options of "add to itinerary" and "zoom in," neither of which work. I can click as many times as I want, but nothing happens; the pin does not turn green, and nothing appears in the left column. I'm thinking something happened between versions 1.1.5 and 1.1.6. 

Thanks,
David


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Crackerman16 said:


> Hi Rsnic,
> 
> Thank you for your response. I've restarted the program multiple times and even tried running as administrator to no avail.
> 
> ...


David,

That might be the case. Have you tried uninstalling version 1.1.16 and installing version 1.1.15. Also, please check to make sure that you are running at least v 4.0 or higher of Windows Net Framework -- seems to me that I recall that was a prerequisite for this program.

If that doesn't work, suggest you send a private message to TokenMaster, who is most helpful.

Hope that helps


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

*Send to car*

Hi TokenMaster,

Should be nice if you could add the "send to car" function for those having connecteddrive account.

Regards


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Botho,

A couple of thoughts for your consideration:
First, remember that you use this app to develop an entire route, rather than just send a location. 
After you develop your route, you can save it to a USB "thumb" drive and then import it into your iDrive through the USB port -- which, in essence, is "sending it to "car"

Hope that makes sense


----------



## Crackerman16 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello,

Sorry for the delayed response. I checked, and I have .NET Framework 4.0. I will upgrade to 4.5.1 and see if that helps. Otherwise, I can't find the download link for v. 1.1.5, and TokenMaster's inbox is full. If anyone has that link to 1.1.5 that would be great! 

Thanks again,
David


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Crackerman16 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry for the delayed response. I checked, and I have .NET Framework 4.0. I will upgrade to 4.5.1 and see if that helps. Otherwise, I can't find the download link for v. 1.1.5, and TokenMaster's inbox is full. If anyone has that link to 1.1.5 that would be great!
> 
> ...


Crackerman,

Here you go;don't forget to rename, eliminating the PDF extension

Hope that helps!


----------



## Crackerman16 (Mar 28, 2008)

Rsnic, 

You are awesome! Thank you so much! 

David


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Crackerman16 said:


> Rsnic,
> 
> You are awesome! Thank you so much!
> 
> David


David,

Glad to help; this version works fine for me and I don't have to worry about the area that are missing Google data.
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rebirth24 (Feb 5, 2015)

Great App and thanks for the hard work! Curious to know if there is any way to paste in a current Google trip (URL)?


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi
I like the application!
I've got some suggestions for improvement - if I've missed something please correct me:
1. Honour waypoints: this will take the exact route you've drawn in the application. At the moment, the application saves the itenary and the destination points in it. If one drags the route to go via another road, this is not honoured by the application - it makes the nav system decide the actual route to take. Not to be unfair, but www.bmw-routes.com seems have this one nailed.
2. Make it possible to use your own images instead of the (although cool) standard application image for the route.

Thanks for all your effort - it's really appriciated! 

Best regards


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I mentioned this in one of my notes where BMW Nav is likely to decide it's own route, instead of the chosen route. To alleviate this, you can add as many waypoints (as hardstop) to force the Nav to take that route. I still think it's a bug in the route calculation. bmw-route uses 30+ waypoints to get it close. as a free Google Map users (the tool uses MAPS API), we can only use 10, including the start and destination.


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> I mentioned this in one of my notes where BMW Nav is likely to decide it's own route, instead of the chosen route. To alleviate this, you can add as many waypoints (as hardstop) to force the Nav to take that route. I still think it's a bug in the route calculation. bmw-route uses 30+ waypoints to get it close. as a free Google Map users (the tool uses MAPS API), we can only use 10, including the start and destination.


Would it be possible for the app to allow more waypoints by just break up the route into 10-waypoint sub routes?

So if you have 30 waypoints you end up with route1, route2, route3 for example?
I wonder how does Tyre do, cause I think I tried with up to 20+ waypoints before...


----------



## Afsar (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi TokenMaster, This looks like a great work. I will try it tonight. Does it support route update wirelessly if you hve assist subscription? 
Using POI is it possible to import your own custom POIs, specially speedcams? I am sure software does support it but the xml format to import POI was never made public. I wish if you can make a software to load your own custom POIs. That will be amazing.


----------



## mejiafr (Sep 9, 2015)

*Coding HU_CAHMP2 for import trips?*

Hello Tokenmaster!

I am a user of your launcher that helped me successfully coding some stuff in my F30.

I drive an European 320D from May 2013, with business Navi (Move). I just have the mid console USB port, and not the glove box one.

Already coded "import trip" and also "import POI" (Just in case) in HU_CHAMP2.
I am using your Lead the way application for creating the file.

- Can I import routes to my Navi?
- Am I missing any coding?

The import route option is not even showing off in the Navigation menu...

Thank you in advance!.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Rsnic said:


> I also had to code to get it to work:
> HU_NBT> HMI > NAVI_TRIP_IMPORT from nicht_aktiv to aktiv. You'll end up with another option under navigation > enter destination


I had enabled this but still not work, Maybe this tool is not work for Taiwan Map?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

JackyLoo,

Can you be a little more specific. What doesn't work? Does Import Trip option work?
Let me know


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

The import trip doesn't work, it always return data read error.
And I don't have enter destination option in NAV.
The import trip option appeared in another menu under stored destination.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

JackyLoo,

Just to be clear, after coding as I recommended above:
Off of the Main Menu, select NAVIGATION
Off of the Navigation sub-menu, select STORED TRIPS
If you're coding worked, you should have IMPORT TRIP (USB) as an option on this screen
Again, to reiterate, here's what to code:
HU_NBT > 3000 HMI > NAVI_TRIP_IMPORT from nicht_aktiv to aktiv

Though I don't know with certainty, believe the above coding will work on other HU_NBT Head Units.

If you have a HU_NBT, you MUST use the following directory on your USB drive to store trips that you want to import into your Nav system: BMWDATA/NAVIGATION/ROUTES

Though I know it is different for other Head Units, am not sure as to the specifics, BUT as laid out in Lead the Way, for the CIC Head Unit (the older one), use BMWDATA/NAV

Sorry, I have successfully used Lead the Way several times

Hope that helps


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks, yes I do have import trip option under stored trips, I can export existing trip to USB without issue.
It will be saved as TRIPMEM_NBT in root
But when I tried to import the trip created by lead the way , it is always failed and end with data transfer failure error. 
BTW, the created trip did stored under BMWData\Navigation\Routes
With xxxxxxxxxx.tar.gz file name.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

How did you enable "Export"? I have all the Export options set to aktiv and can't find that menu item anywhere. 

As for your trip, maybe it's corrupted. If you post it here, I'll take a look. LTW supports both CIC and NBT, by the way.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

@jackyloo, thanks for sending all those pics and files. I renamed your trip's start and end position using ASCII (English) characters and I was able to import it. 
I think it's either my encoding is wrong (UTF-8) or the import process don't like extended characters. 

I still don't have export functionality though


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

The system itself should support UTF-8 since it support Chinese character .
I will try to modified the trip to ASCII too and see how it goes. Thanks!


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

@TokenMaster, Just tried to modified the xml corrupted content to ASCII and import , but result is the same, could you send me your working one for test? Thanks!


----------



## mejiafr (Sep 9, 2015)

Anyone with HU_CHAMP2 that succeded in importing trips?. Thank you.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

jackylooo said:


> @TokenMaster, Just tried to modified the xml corrupted content to ASCII and import , but result is the same, could you send me your working one for test? Thanks!


Could be regional encoding settings. I'll try your file as-is.

Here's what I successfully imported: https://mega.nz/#!6FsxCIZT!Yt6kIvfi5eIFVMxgnPfoC--c1PROglLPOJcDme7TuNI


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

mejiafr said:


> Anyone with HU_CHAMP2 that succeded in importing trips?. Thank you.


Is CHAMP2 = ENTRYNAV? If so, it will likely work as ENTRYNAV is basically castrated NBT


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Token Master,

Just tried your working one but still got same error.

Looks like the import future did not support xml import with Taiwan Map.

Is it possible to convert your trip data to TRIPNBT_MEM format?


----------



## mejiafr (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello TokenMaster

I supposed also that CHAMP2 is a castrated version of NBT....And tried to code some other features of the Navi, like the trip preview, that worked OK. But for importing from USB, tried even by coding to AKTIV most of the Navi stuff without success...I mean that is not even showing in the menu. Could be something else that I need to code first?....Thank you!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

jackylooo said:


> Hi Token Master,
> 
> Just tried your working one but still got same error.
> 
> ...


I don't even know what format TRIPNBT_MEM uses. Did you put it in the proper folder? If you select your flash drive from LTW, it will create the necessary folder structure.



mejiafr said:


> Hello TokenMaster
> 
> I supposed also that CHAMP2 is a castrated version of NBT....And tried to code some other features of the Navi, like the trip preview, that worked OK. But for importing from USB, tried even by coding to AKTIV most of the Navi stuff without success...I mean that is not even showing in the menu. Could be something else that I need to code first?....Thank you!


As far as I know, there's only one line to code. Import option will appear in the Saved Trips section.


----------



## mejiafr (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi TokenMaster,

Actually I do not even have the "Saved Trips" option...Maybe is something else to activate it before the import trip one?. Thank you anyway!.


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

just tried this software.
It seems that after a bit of work adding waypoints, and then saving the trip, I can't reopen it. It doesn't recognize the tar.gz format in which it was saved. Am I missing something here??
Is the tar.gz the correct way to store this on a flash drive?


----------



## Roadtrip Ren (Jul 17, 2014)

I also would like to know in the case I need to make changes to it at a later date or just to store it on a different drive. Hope you can help Mr. TokenMaster.

BTW...what you are doing for us is appreciated since BMW decided that we in the USA are not in need of a routing option.



alocksley said:


> just tried this software.
> It seems that after a bit of work adding waypoints, and then saving the trip, I can't reopen it. It doesn't recognize the tar.gz format in which it was saved. Am I missing something here??
> Is the tar.gz the correct way to store this on a flash drive?


----------



## Roadtrip Ren (Jul 17, 2014)

Also wanted to ask is there a way to paste into the search area? Right now I seem to have to type the address in the search area. TIA


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

alocksley said:


> just tried this software.
> It seems that after a bit of work adding waypoints, and then saving the trip, I can't reopen it. It doesn't recognize the tar.gz format in which it was saved. Am I missing something here??
> Is the tar.gz the correct way to store this on a flash drive?


It is. It seems tar.gz is easy to corrupt. Or my gzip library is faulty.



1000rrren said:


> I also would like to know in the case I need to make changes to it at a later date or just to store it on a different drive. Hope you can help Mr. TokenMaster.
> 
> BTW...what you are doing for us is appreciated since BMW decided that we in the USA are not in need of a routing option.


You can open/edit the route after saving it to HDD or USB, but see above.

We do have routing options...it's just that they all suck 



1000rrren said:


> Also wanted to ask is there a way to paste into the search area? Right now I seem to have to type the address in the search area. TIA


It appears GoogleMap JS API is preventing it. Even the context menu (by right-clicking) is not working. Perhaps, because it is running in sandbox mode


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

Been playing with "lead the way" for a while now, and must congratulate you on a very useful well developed tool!

I was wondering if you are planning additional updates to it. 

There is still the issue of not being able to reopen a trip once it's saved

Also, when I save, the file is saved as a date/time stamp and not with the name I give it...


FWIW this is running on Win8.1

In any case thanks again for a really useful and fun app.


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

duplicate.


----------



## Elastino (Sep 4, 2015)

Dear, TokenMaster,
Do you have any plan to manage your source code by Github?
If you do, I would like to port LTW to Mac OS X with mono project.

Thank you!


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Just found this tool, it is awesome!


----------



## nfxsh (Mar 6, 2014)

excellent work! definitely a saver for those without connected drive. I am so regretted that I didn't order it.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

It seems to me that with Google, I can send a destination to my car and the navigation system will calculate the route from wherever the car is located. Can this be done with "Lead the Way"? Or must you provide a start point and then a destination? I ask, because the other day I tried to activate a trip when my car was not starting at the trip's start point... the navigation system indicated it could not calculate directions.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

In my car, it will direct you to the starting position and that will be waypoint 1. I just skip WP1 and direction changes from current location to the next WP.


----------



## pimzand (Apr 10, 2016)

*KML import requires US English regional settings*

If anyone in Europe is trying to use the KML import feature and seeing all wrong locations, the fix is easy. Temporarily configure Windows to use US English regional settings, and then import your KML file.

This probably has to do with the fact that regional settings influence the way comma's and dots are being interpreted.

Otherwise, very nice utility, thanks!

Pim


----------



## kimiraikkonen (May 18, 2016)

Thanks for this thread. I am new to this. I have downloaded software such as E-sys 3.27.1, E-sys launcher premium 2.x and v.58.3_PSdZData_Lite. How can I modify the navigation system ? :dunno:


----------

